# AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. September 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*

					Kürzlich tauchten erneute Gerüchte auf, dass Microsoft daran interessiert sei, AMD zu übernehmen. Demnach befänden sich beide Unternehmen schon in "ernsthaften" Gesprächen. Börsenanalysten unterstützen jetzt die naheliegende Ansicht, dass das Ganze äußerst unwahrscheinlich ist.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*

Glaube auch kaum, dass Microsoft da Fuß fassen will. Sonderlich sinnvoll wäre es zumindest nicht - Microsoft hat in diesem Bereich quasi null Know-How und die haben auch so schon ihre eigenen Probleme. Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit wäre eigentlich, dass beide aus dem (zugegebenermaßen vage definierten) IT-Bereich kommen. Viel Sinnvoller fände ich die Übernahme durch Samsung, die vor ein paar Monaten auch im Netz kursiert ist. Die haben alles, was sich AMD wünschen könnte und umgekehrt. Samsung hat eine eigene (sehr gute) Halbleiterfertigung, sie haben haufenweise Know-How in ARM-Chips und sie haben Geld ohne Ende, während AMD Tonnen an Know-How aus dem x86-Bereich und dem GPU-Bereich mitbringt. Das wäre zwar schlecht für Globalfoundries, aber AMD könnte sich freuen, in Zukunft keine Zusatzkosten für die Fertigung aufbringen zu müssen.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Brehministrator (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*

Das ist alles ziemlich kompliziert mit den vermeintlichen AMD-Übernahmen... Wie ja hier schon mehrfach zu lesen war, gehen die Lizenzen zur Verwendung von diversen x86-Befehlssatzerweiterungen (denn die originalen x86-Patente sind ja bereits erloschen) nicht automatisch von AMD auf den Käufer von AMD über, sondern Intel muss sein Einverständnis dafür geben. Dazu kann niemand Intel zwingen, bzw. werden die sich das ordentlich was kosten lassen. Im schlimmsten Fall könnte also ein Käufer von AMD dann keine modernen x86-CPUs mehr fertigen, obwohl er AMD aufgekauft hat.

Verhandlungen zum Kauf von AMD implizieren also immer gleichzeitig auch Verhandlungen mit Intel bezüglich der Übernahme der Lizenzen


----------



## projectneo (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Das ist alles ziemlich kompliziert mit den vermeintlichen AMD-Übernahmen... Wie ja hier schon mehrfach zu lesen war, gehen die Lizenzen zur Verwendung von diversen x86-Befehlssatzerweiterungen (denn die originalen x86-Patente sind ja bereits erloschen) nicht automatisch von AMD auf den Käufer von AMD über, sondern Intel muss sein Einverständnis dafür geben. Dazu kann niemand Intel zwingen, bzw. werden die sich das ordentlich was kosten lassen. Im schlimmsten Fall könnte also ein Käufer von AMD dann keine modernen x86-CPUs mehr fertigen, obwohl er AMD aufgekauft hat.
> 
> Verhandlungen zum Kauf von AMD implizieren also immer gleichzeitig auch Verhandlungen mit Intel bezüglich der Übernahme der Lizenzen



Nun AMD ist seit Jahren nichts mehr Wert, dass da Übernahmegrüchte aus dem Boden spriesen ist klar. Das Risiko ist den Meisten Interessenten sicherlich zu hoch, zumal AMD im moment nichts vorzuweisen hat mit dem man im großen Stil Geld verdienen könnte. Dann ist da ja noch das Problem mit den Lizenzen ...
Allerdings gibt es jemand der Intel zwingen kann diese an den Käufer zu übertragen - die Kartellbehörden. Ich glaube nicht daran, das es einen ernsthaften Interessenten für AMD gibt (aktuell).


----------



## Kusanar (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*

Jaja, diese "Börsenanalysten". Zuerst wird der Kurs der AMD-Aktie mit Microsoft'schen Übernahmegerüchten gepusht, dann wird plötzlich dementiert... und der Kurs sinkt wieder. Diese "Spekulatius-Esser" an der Wall-Street sind vermutlich die einzigen, die davon profitieren.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*

MS kann AMD schon aufkaufen aber momentan eher nicht weil es noch zu teuer ist, für MS wäre es ein grosser Vorteil weil sie so die Hardware für ihre Geräte (Smartphones von nokia mal ausgenommen) aus dem eigenen Haus günstig bekommen können.
Aber ihre SurfaceGeräte laufen mit Intel CPUs also wird Intel keine Freude daran haben und es kann sein das Intel dann den Vertrag so bald wie möglich auflöst für MS wäre es egal, die haben dann ihre eigene Hardware. Für Intel aber wäre sowas ein grosses Minus das erst wieder eingeholt werden muss.


----------



## Brehministrator (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



projectneo schrieb:


> Nun AMD ist seit Jahren nichts mehr Wert, dass da Übernahmegrüchte aus dem Boden spriesen ist klar. Das Risiko ist den Meisten Interessenten sicherlich zu hoch, zumal AMD im moment nichts vorzuweisen hat mit dem man im großen Stil Geld verdienen könnte. Dann ist da ja noch das Problem mit den Lizenzen ...
> Allerdings gibt es jemand der Intel zwingen kann diese an den Käufer zu übertragen - die Kartellbehörden. Ich glaube nicht daran, das es einen ernsthaften Interessenten für AMD gibt (aktuell).



Hier kann offensichtlich jeder seine eigene Ansicht haben; aber ich kann deine Ansicht dazu absolut nicht nachvollziehen. AMD sei nichts mehr wert, und hätte nichts, womit man im großen Stil Geld verdienen könnte?   Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen, dass sie eine von insgesamt nur 2 Firmen sind, die diskrete Grafikkarten bis in den Highend-Bereich fertigen? Und dass AMD da momentan einen gewissen technologischen Vorsprung vor Nvidia hat (HBM ein Jahr früher eingesetzt, die GPUs unterstützen Asynchrone Shader, etc...)? Vor diesem Hintergrund erscheint die Aussage, dass AMD nichts hätte, und niemand Interesse daran hätte, wie Satire. Ich hoffe einfach mal, so war es auch gemeint


----------



## IronAngel (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Das ist alles ziemlich kompliziert mit den vermeintlichen AMD-Übernahmen... Wie ja hier schon mehrfach zu lesen war, gehen die Lizenzen zur Verwendung von diversen x86-Befehlssatzerweiterungen (denn die originalen x86-Patente sind ja bereits erloschen) nicht automatisch von AMD auf den Käufer von AMD über, sondern Intel muss sein Einverständnis dafür geben. Dazu kann niemand Intel zwingen, bzw. werden die sich das ordentlich was kosten lassen. Im schlimmsten Fall könnte also ein Käufer von AMD dann keine modernen x86-CPUs mehr fertigen, obwohl er AMD aufgekauft hat.
> 
> Verhandlungen zum Kauf von AMD implizieren also immer gleichzeitig auch Verhandlungen mit Intel bezüglich der Übernahme der Lizenzen



richtig es ist ziemlich kompliziert. Niemand kennt die Verträge genau, ausser AMD und INTEL selber. Fakt ist falls durch irgendwen zur eine Übernahme kommen wird, dann werden die Verträge nunmal neu ausgehandelt. Amd kann zwar ohne x86 Lizenz nichts mache, aber Intel ist auf die x64 Lizenz genauso angewiesen.


----------



## Adi1 (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*

Börsenanalysten?

Sind das nicht diese Leute, welche vormittags in den Kaffeesatz reinschauen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Hier kann offensichtlich jeder seine eigene Ansicht haben; aber ich kann deine Ansicht dazu absolut nicht nachvollziehen. AMD sei nichts mehr wert, und hätte nichts, womit man im großen Stil Geld verdienen könnte?   Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen, dass sie eine von insgesamt nur 2 Firmen sind, die diskrete Grafikkarten bis in den Highend-Bereich fertigen? Und dass AMD da momentan einen gewissen technologischen Vorsprung vor Nvidia hat (HBM ein Jahr früher eingesetzt, die GPUs unterstützen Asynchrone Shader, etc...)? Vor diesem Hintergrund erscheint die Aussage, dass AMD nichts hätte, und niemand Interesse daran hätte, wie Satire. Ich hoffe einfach mal, so war es auch gemeint



A) Was bringt einem der technologische Vorsprung wenn man den angesichts schlechter Bilanzzahlen und zu kleiner Marktanteile nicht ausspielen kann? Richtig nicht viel.

B) AMD verhungert im CPU Bereich an Intels langem Arm und im GPU Bereich an NVs langem Arm. Wozu eine Firma kaufen, die man erstmal massiv finanziell ausstocken * müsste * bevor sie überhaupt für den jeweiligen Marktführer zu einer ernstzunehmenden Konkurrenz wird? Ist nur Geldverschwendung. 

Wo sind denn die ganzen zahlungswilligen, übernahmefähigen Investoren die bei AMD Schlange stehen?


----------



## Plextron (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



IronAngel schrieb:


> richtig es ist ziemlich kompliziert. Niemand kennt die Verträge genau, ausser AMD und INTEL selber. Fakt ist falls durch irgendwen zur eine Übernahme kommen wird, dann werden die Verträge nunmal neu ausgehandelt. Amd kann zwar ohne x86 Lizenz nichts mache, aber Intel ist auf die x64 Lizenz genauso angewiesen.



Ich frag mich woher du den Unsinn mit der x64 Lizenz hast! 
Intel: Itanium (x64) Oktober 1999 komplett eigenständige Entwicklung
AMD: x86-64 Spezifikation November 2000 erster Prozessor auf 64Bit kam April 2003

Das AMD, Intel und VIA die Spezifikation übernommen haben heisst nicht, dass sie ohne AMD keine CPUs herstellen dürfen. X86-64 hat natürlich den Vorteil das anders als bei Intels ursprünglicher Entwicklung auch 32Bit Programme und Treiber laufen .


Es gibt auch Spezifikationen für PCI-e etc.


----------



## Brehministrator (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Was bringt einem der technologische Vorsprung wenn man den angesichts schlechter Bilanzzahlen und zu kleiner Marktanteile nicht ausspielen kann? Richtig nicht viel.



Im Moment nicht viel, ist aber hochinteressant für die Zukunft bzw. für mögliche Investoren. Der Marktanteil AMDs bei diskreten Grafikkarten dürfte langsam den Tiefpunkt überschritten haben. Momentan hat AMD in fast allen Preisbereichen das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis als Nvidia.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> B) AMD verhungert im CPU Bereich an Intels langem Arm und im GPU Bereich  an NVs langem Arm. Wozu eine Firma kaufen, die man erstmal massiv  finanziell ausstocken * müsste * bevor sie überhaupt für den jeweiligen Marktführer zu einer ernstzunehmenden Konkurrenz wird? Ist nur Geldverschwendung.



Im CPU-Bereich hast du Recht (mal sehen, was Zen bringt), aber im GPU-Bereich ist die Aussage wohl Quatsch. Der Marktanteil von AMD ist bekanntermaßen deutlich niedriger als der von Nvidia, aber in den meisten Preisbereichen hat AMD inzwischen Produkte, die für das gleiche Geld mehr leisten als die von Nvidia. Das sind hervorragende Voraussetzungen für einen Investor, um einzusteigen. Man müsste eben gerade *nicht *ewig viel Geld in die Entwicklung stecken, die guten und voll konkurrenzfähigen Produkte sind ja schon da (wohlgemerkt GPUs, nicht CPUs ^^). Man müsste sie einfach nur aggressiver vermarkten. Das könnte ein großer Käufer wie Microsoft oder Samsung gut.

Ich teile deine Ansicht insofern überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Kusanar (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Plextron schrieb:


> Ich frag mich woher du den Unsinn mit der x64 Lizenz hast!
> Intel: Itanium (x64) Oktober 1999 komplett eigenständige Entwicklung
> AMD: x86-64 Spezifikation November 2000 erster Prozessor auf 64Bit kam April 2003



Du lieferst dir ja selbst schon das Gegenargument:

Der Itanium kann nur den IA-64 Befehlssatz und kann mit x86-Code nicht viel anfangen.
Die 64bit Erweiterung zu x86 aka AMD64 kommt von AMD.


----------



## Brehministrator (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*

Ich bin mir trotzdem nicht sicher, ob AMD auf die 64-Bit-Erweiterung von x86 (die sie damals entwickelt haben) noch ein gültiges Patent hat. Im Internet findet man nichts darüber, ob/dass Intel diese Technologie von AMD lizensiert. Es kann im Extremfall sogar sein, dass damals AMD diese Technologie lizenzfrei zur Verfügung gestellt hat, um eine schnellere Verbreitung zu ermöglichen...

Wenn jemand dazu eine Quelle im Internet findet, würde mich das sehr interessieren


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*

Wenn ich nicht irre, gab es damals einen Technologieaustausch. Intel hat die 64bit Technik für x86 bekommen und AMD dafür was von Intel.

Allerdings brauche ich keinen Börsenanalysten, um zu sagen, dass Microsoft kein Interesse an AMD hat.
Abgesehen davon reichen sowieso ein paar Schimpansen aus um den Börsenkurs vorherzusagen. Die sind nicht schlechter als hochbezahlte BWLer.


----------



## DBGTKING (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*

Ja ich denke auch wenn angeblich so viele Firmen interesse an AMD haben,hätten sie es schon längst gekauft.Warscheinlich überlegen sich die meisten FIrmen,wie sie das am besten machen nach der Übernahme.Ich bim immer noch dafür das man es genauso macht wie bei Nokia.Das heist Grafikkarten sparte übrig lassen und CPU ganz weglassen.
Aber ich denke mal das wird noch zu früh sein.DIe meisten Firmen warten einfach ab.Wenn Zen ein guter Wurf wird,dann werden es bestimmt mehr interessenten sein.Sollte es aber wieder ein Fehlschlag werden,wird langfristig die Firma AMD zerschlagen werden.Dann wird die CPU Sparte also in diesem Fall ganz aufgelöst.

Zu dieser annahme klinkt logisch,haben sie alles für den Ernstfall schon bereits vorbeireit.Wie das ein Investor extra das mit dem Grafikkarte Sparte vor den letzten Tagen zu lesen war.Das heist wenn es kritisch wird sind sie schon darauf vorbereitet.
Ich mache mir so oder so um die Grafikkarten Sparte keine sorgen,egal wie es in Zukunft weiter geht,das wird schon werden,denn viele Optionen sind es wohl dann nicht oder?


----------



## Oromis16 (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*

Wenn Zen ein richtiger Erfolg wird, dann ist AMD aber schlagartig auch deutlich teurer


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Ich bin mir trotzdem nicht sicher, ob AMD auf die 64-Bit-Erweiterung von x86 (die sie damals entwickelt haben) noch ein gültiges Patent hat. Im Internet findet man nichts darüber, ob/dass Intel diese Technologie von AMD lizensiert. Es kann im Extremfall sogar sein, dass damals AMD diese Technologie lizenzfrei zur Verfügung gestellt hat, um eine schnellere Verbreitung zu ermöglichen...
> 
> Wenn jemand dazu eine Quelle im Internet findet, würde mich das sehr interessieren



Intel und AMD haben weitreichende Cross-Licensing-Abkommen (die teilweise auch online stehen), darunter fällt auch AMD64. Aber in einem Übernahme-bedingten Streit hätte der neue AMD-Eigentümer trotzdem keinerlei Druckpotential. Der wäre für AMD einfach nur tödlich. Deren x86-Wissen wäre sofort wertlos - und die restliche CPU-Kompetenz von AMD ist derzeit ohnehin wenig wert. Ein Käufer hätte also nur noch die Grafiksparte. Intel dagegen...
- ...hat nach dieser einseitigen Aufkündigung eine gewisse Frist, in der sie noch "AMD64" nutzen können
- ...hat AMD64 nie 1:1 kopiert, sondern nur den größten Teil der Befehlsnamen übernommen (EM64T ist nicht identisch!). Solange Gerichte klären, ob heutige Intel-CPUs überhaupt eine Lizenz brauchen, könnte Intel weitermachen. Und das dürften viele Jahre sein. (ich erinnere an Cyrix x86)
- ...hat immer noch Yamhill im Keller liegen und könnte wahrscheinlich binnen kurzer Zeit die ursprüngliche, eigene x86-64 Variante auf den Markt bringen (auch wenn es dann ein Bisschen dauert, bis alle Software dafür neukompiliert wurde)
- ...kann während dieser ganzen Zeit immer noch die volle 32-Bit-Funktionalität der CPUs vermarkten. Und das ist ohnehin alles, was 90% der Anwender nutzen.
- ...hat in der vermutlich kurzen bis gar nicht vorhandenen Zeitspanne zwischen Ende der EM64T-Produkte und breiten Yamhill-Supports, während dem sie ggf. "nur" 32-Bit-Produkte anbieten, keinerlei Konkurrenz. Die wenigen Leute, die tatsächlich einen leistungsfähigen Consumer-64-Bit-Prozessor brauchen, müssten schlichtweg (mit ihrer alten Intel-Hardware...) abwarten. Und würden dann verzögert doch wieder Intel kaufen.
Einnahmeverluste gäbe es nur ganz am oberen Ende des Servermarktes und bei Mainframes, wo Power8 mit Itanium leichtes Spiel hätte.

In Kurz: Für Intel wäre ein Ende des Cross-Licensings turbulente Zeiten, aber kein größerer finanzieller Verlust. Das entstehende x86-Monopol und die damit drohende Einmischung des Kartellamtes dürften wohl mehr Kopfzerbrechen bereiten. Der neue AMD-Eigener dagegen hätte ein paar 100 Millionen in den Sand gesetzt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Im Moment nicht viel, ist aber hochinteressant für die Zukunft bzw. für mögliche Investoren. Der Marktanteil AMDs bei diskreten Grafikkarten dürfte langsam den Tiefpunkt überschritten haben. Momentan hat AMD in fast allen Preisbereichen das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis als Nvidia.



PCGH-Zeitschrift Nr. 10/2015 Seite 31.

1. Platz 

Titan X (ca. 1.000 Euro) P/L 39,3% (gut die ist wirklich kein P/L-Wunder, dafür aber auch ohne AMD Konkurrenz)

2. Platz

980 Ti (ca. 670 Euro) P/L 55,4%

3. Platz 

R9 Fury X (ca. 700 Euro) P/L 49,9%

4. Platz 

980 (ca. 480 Euro) P/L 67,2%

5. Platz 

R9 Fury (ca. 580 Euro) P/L 55,3%

Die 290X (uber) hat 84,2% die fast gleich schnelle 970 hat 85,3%. Die ebenfalls ca. gleich schnelle 390 (87,3%) und die schon schnellere (aber auch teuere) 390x kommt auf 68%.

Jup AMD ist signifikant der P/L Sieger. Muss ich schon sagen 



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Im CPU-Bereich hast du Recht (mal sehen, was Zen bringt), aber im GPU-Bereich ist die Aussage wohl Quatsch.



Intels Betrag für R&D ist höher als AMDs Jahresumsatz, aber ja Zen wird bestimmt alles wegfegen.

So wie der Bulldozer 



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Der Marktanteil von AMD ist bekanntermaßen deutlich niedriger als der von Nvidia, aber in den meisten Preisbereichen hat AMD inzwischen Produkte, die für das gleiche Geld mehr leisten als die von Nvidia.



Stimmt, haben wir ja gerade festgestellt. AMD putzt P/L mäßig NV aber um Welten vom Platz 



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Das sind hervorragende Voraussetzungen für einen Investor, um einzusteigen.



Das wird wohl der Grund sein, warum sich die Investoren an Angeboten geradezu überschlagen, ne ?



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Man müsste eben gerade *nicht *ewig viel Geld in die Entwicklung stecken, die guten und voll konkurrenzfähigen Produkte sind ja schon da (wohlgemerkt GPUs, nicht CPUs ^^). Man müsste sie einfach nur aggressiver vermarkten. Das könnte ein großer Käufer wie Microsoft oder Samsung gut.



Und AMD kann ja dank seiner "guten" Bilanzzahlen auch aggressiv vermarkten  

Und weder MS noch Samsung werden wohl auf einen abgeschlagenen Zweiten (25-30% Marktanteil setzen), wenn der Marktführer ohne große Probleme einen Preiskampf führen kann.

Denn die 900 Reihe ist günstig zu produzieren und NV könnte den Preis noch nach unten anpassen und die Marge wäre immer noch top.

HBM ist bekanntermaßen nicht so günstig, und AMD hat kaum Spielraum. Und trotzdem ist das jeweilige Konkurrenzprodukt von NV (trotz GDDR) besser und günstiger.

Jo könnte für AMD nicht besser laufen. Schlägt sich dann ja auch in der Bilanz und im Marktanteil wieder.



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Ich teile deine Ansicht insofern überhaupt nicht.



Das glaube ich dir. Allerdings teilt der Markt deine Ansicht insofern überhaupt nicht


----------



## plusminus (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*

Um AMD ist es nicht gut bestellt, nach der jahrelangen Misswirtschaft!da wundern Übernahmegerüchte nicht wirklich. Und im bezug Preisleistung der 970 ist diese im Referenzdesign stromsparender und leiser als die direkte AMD konkurrenz die dann nur mit der Lautstärke im ca 30 ,- eur teureren custom design mithalten kann.


----------



## Brehministrator (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die 290X (uber) hat 84,2% die fast gleich schnelle 970 hat 85,3%. Die ebenfalls ca. gleich schnelle 390 (87,3%) und die schon schnellere (aber auch teuere) 390x kommt auf 68%.
> 
> Jup AMD ist signifikant der P/L Sieger. Muss ich schon sagen



Ich weiß nicht, was du hier mit einer völlig veralteten 290X argumentierst... Der aktuelle Gegner der GTX 970 von AMD ist die R9 390 (ohne X). Die ist laut PCGH-Leistungsindex (gemittelt über viele Spiele) geringfügig schneller als die GTX 970, kostet gleich viel (gutes Custom-Design wie z.B die R9 390 Nitro), ist aufgrund guter Kühllösung kaum lauter, und hat dazu noch mehr als doppelt so viel VRAM (8 GB vs. 3,5 GB). Die ist somit der deutliche P/L-Sieger, egal was dein persönliches Gefühl dazu sagt  Es gibt heute keinen Grund mehr, noch eine GTX 970 zu kaufen (es sei denn, man benötigt z.B. G-Sync).

Oder denkst du, die ganzen langjährig aktiven Forums-Mitglieder hier, die bei PC-Zusammenstellungen generell eine R9 390 statt einer GTX 970 empfehlen, wären alle befangen? 

Dass der Marktanteil von AMD recht niedrig ist, ist mir bekannt. Dürfte in erster Linie an fehlender Werbung, zu wenig aggressivem Marketing und Knebelverträgen von Nvidia mit vielen Herstellern liegen. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass der Marktanteil von AMD bei diskreten Grafikkarten noch weiter sinkt. AMD ist mit der aktuellen Produktpalette an Grafikkarten ziemlich gut aufgestellt. Es wird stark darauf ankommen, das Marketing zu verbessern, so dass Kunden überhaupt erstmal mitkriegen, dass es von AMD gute und konkurrenzfähige Produkte gibt


----------



## acc (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Sonderlich sinnvoll wäre es zumindest nicht - Microsoft hat in diesem Bereich quasi null Know-How



ähm ja, deswegen kauft man ja auch bestehende firmen auf, um sich das vorhandene knowhow anzueignen .


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was du hier mit einer völlig veralteten 290X argumentierst... Der aktuelle Gegner der GTX 970 von AMD ist die R9 390 (ohne X). Die ist laut PCGH-Leistungsindex (gemittelt über viele Spiele) geringfügig schneller als die GTX 970, kostet gleich viel (gutes Custom-Design wie z.B die R9 390 Nitro), ist aufgrund guter Kühllösung kaum lauter, und hat dazu noch mehr als doppelt so viel VRAM (8 GB vs. 3,5 GB). Die ist somit der deutliche P/L-Sieger, egal was dein persönliches Gefühl dazu sagt  Es gibt heute keinen Grund mehr, noch eine GTX 970 zu kaufen (es sei denn, man benötigt z.B. G-Sync).
> 
> Oder denkst du, die ganzen langjährig aktiven Forums-Mitglieder hier, die bei PC-Zusammenstellungen generell eine R9 390 statt einer GTX 970 empfehlen, wären alle befangen?
> 
> Dass der Marktanteil von AMD recht niedrig ist, ist mir bekannt. Dürfte in erster Linie an fehlender Werbung, zu wenig aggressivem Marketing und Knebelverträgen von Nvidia mit vielen Herstellern liegen. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass der Marktanteil von AMD bei diskreten Grafikkarten noch weiter sinkt. AMD ist mit der aktuellen Produktpalette an Grafikkarten ziemlich gut aufgestellt. Es wird stark darauf ankommen, das Marketing zu verbessern, so dass Kunden überhaupt erstmal mitkriegen, dass es von AMD gute und konkurrenzfähige Produkte gibt



Oh du konnstest eine ganze Karte auseinandernehmen? Stimmt AMD hat ja das soviel bessere Portfolio  

Und der Klassiker von den bösen Knebelverträge darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen 

Das AMD einfach schlechtere Produkte baut, und die Leute das erkennen (so wie ja auch PCGH im Index), das kann natürlich nicht sein


----------



## JTRch (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*

Microsoft muss immer noch den Nokia Deal verdauen, die haben von Hardwarefirmen erst einmal genug. AMD wird bankrott gehen und dann die Haie über die Überresten sich stürzen. Aus der Konkursmasse kauft es sich einfach günstiger und lästige Mitarbeiter hat man auch nicht an der Backe. So läuft das heutzutage. AMD hat auch absolut nichts zu bieten was nicht ein anderer besser könnte.


----------



## Brehministrator (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oh du konnstest eine ganze Karte auseinandernehmen? Stimmt AMD hat ja das soviel bessere Portfolio
> Und der Klassiker von den bösen Knebelverträge darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen
> 
> Das AMD einfach schlechtere Produkte baut, und die Leute das erkennen (so wie ja auch PCGH im Index), das kann natürlich nicht sein



Ich kann auch gerne noch mehr Karten aufzählen  So hat z.B. die R9 390X das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis als die GTX 980 (etwas langsamer, dafür fast 100 Euro preiswerter, und doppelt so viel VRAM). Und die GTX 960 verliert bei fast gleichem Preis gegen die R9 280. Kann man alles sehr gut in den PCGH-Tests nachlesen 

Nochmal die Frage: Wenn AMD wirklich das schlechtere Produkt baut, wieso wird dann in der PCGH-Kaufberatung hier im Forum fast nur noch AMD-Grafikkarten empfohlen (mal abgesehen vom Preisbereich der GTX 980 Ti, die ist noch konkurrenzfähig)? Glaubst du echt, die ganzen aktiven Mitglieder im Forum wären alle blind und dumm? 



JTRch schrieb:


> AMD wird bankrott gehen  und dann die Haie über die Überresten sich stürzen



Das liest man seit über 10 Jahren mit einer geradezu lustigen Regelmäßigkeit. Wenn an den Aussagen irgendwas dran wäre, wäre AMD schon 100 mal bankrott gegangen  Das ist bisher nicht geschehen, und wird auch in naher Zukunft nicht geschehen. Wenn ich dich persönlich kennen würde, würde ich mit dir um einen Kasten Bier darum wetten 



JTRch schrieb:


> AMD hat auch absolut nichts  zu bieten was nicht ein anderer besser könnte.



Kannst du dich eigentlich selbst ernst nehmen bei solchen Aussagen? Wie gut Nvidia alles besser kann sieht man ja z.B. an VRAM-Gate, keinem HBM-Speicher, nicht unterstützten Asynchronen Shadern, proprietärer G-Sync-Technologie auf dem absteigenden Ast, usw.


----------



## padme (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



plusminus schrieb:


> Um AMD ist es nicht gut bestellt, nach der jahrelangen Misswirtschaft!da wundern Übernahmegerüchte nicht wirklich. Und im bezug Preisleistung der 970 ist diese im Referenzdesign stromsparender und leiser als die direkte AMD konkurrenz die dann nur mit der Lautstärke im ca 30 ,- eur teureren custom design mithalten kann.



Bei all dem AMD gebashe dürfen wir das 3,5Gb Dillema der 970er nicht ganz aus den Augen verlieren...


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Ich kann auch gerne noch mehr Karten aufzählen  So hat z.B. die R9 390X das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis als die GTX 980 (etwas langsamer, dafür fast 100 Euro preiswerter, und doppelt so viel VRAM). Und die GTX 960 verliert bei fast gleichem Preis gegen die R9 280. Kann man alles sehr gut in den PCGH-Tests nachlesen



Erstens ist der Unterschied 50 Euro und zweitens ist die Karte mit doppelten Speicher fast 10% langsamer.

Das ja mal P/L vom feinsten.

Ach und ich darf die 290x nicht rausholen, aber du die 280? Ja ne ist klar. 



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage: Wenn AMD wirklich das schlechtere Produkt baut, wieso wird dann in der PCGH-Kaufberatung hier im Forum fast nur noch AMD-Grafikkarten empfohlen (mal abgesehen vom Preisbereich der GTX 980 Ti, die ist noch konkurrenzfähig)? Glaubst du echt, die ganzen aktiven Mitglieder im Forum wären alle blind und dumm?



Wenn AMD die soviel bessere Produkte baut, und quasi jeder die hier empfiehlt, warum dann nur 25-30% Marktanteil?

Achja, alles die böse Verschwörung gegen den armen "Underdog" AMD. Der PCGH Index spricht eine deutlich Sprache.



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Kannst du dich eigentlich selbst ernst nehmen bei solchen Aussagen? Wie gut Nvidia alles besser kann sieht man ja z.B. an VRAM-Gate, keinem HBM-Speicher, nicht unterstützten Asynchronen Shadern, proprietärer G-Sync-Technologie auf dem absteigenden Ast, usw.



Bilanzzahlen, Marktanteil. Stimmt NV kann aber auch gar nichts richtig machen.


----------



## Brehministrator (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Erstens ist der Unterschied 50 Euro



Die preiswerteste GTX 980 kostet aktuell 475 Euro. Die preiswerteste R9 390X (und da nicht mal eine schlechte, nämlich die Gigabyte Windforce) kostet aktuell 406 Euro. Schöne "50 Euro" sind das 

Der Preissprung von 406 Euro auf 475 Euro sind 17%. Und das für 10% mehr FPS. Jetzt kannst du dir hoffentlich selbst ausrechnen, wer da jetzt das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis hat  Und da ist der doppelte VRAM noch gar nicht mit eingeflossen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach und ich darf die 290x nicht rausholen, aber du die 280? Ja ne ist klar.



Du hast die 290X vorhin in einer Situation genannt, in der AMD inzwischen eine Karte mit deutlich besserem P/L-Verhältnis hat, um AMD künstlich schlecht aussehen zu lassen. Deshalb habe ich dort korrigiert, und darauf hingewiesen, dass es da inzwische etwas besseres gibt. Ich habe die R9 280 jetzt genannt, weil sie ein besseres P/L-Verhältnis als die GTX 960 hat (und noch keine AMD-Karte erschienen ist, die das noch besser macht). Verstehst du das? 

Ich gehe davon aus, du verstehst die Zusammenhänge in Wirklichkeit recht gut, und bist hier nur unterwegs, um AMD absichtlich schlechter zu reden, als sie sind. Dafür biegst du dir alles so zurecht, wie du es brauchst. Es bringt nichts, hier weiter mit dir darüber zu diskutieren.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn AMD die soviel bessere Produkte baut, und quasi jeder die hier empfiehlt, warum dann nur 25-30% Marktanteil?



Das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass sich der durchschnittliche PC-Käufer überhaupt nicht mit Hardware auskennt, und nicht mal weiß, was ein Shader ist  Viele kennen doch nichtmal die Marke AMD. Die meisten Fertig-PCs enthalten Nvidia-Karten, also werden die einfach mitsamt Fertig-PC gekauft, ohne da irgendwas zu hinterfragen.

Hier im Forum kennen sich viele Leute besser aus, deshalb werden da in der Kaufberatung von den erfahrenen Usern (damit meine ich nicht mich!) fast nur noch AMD-Karten empfohlen, wie du selbst dort nachlesen kannst. Weil sie einfach in weiten Preisbereichen das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bieten. Und das ist es, was die Leute haben wollen: Mehr Leistung für gleiches Geld.

Du kannst gerne absichtlich mehr ausgeben, um dafür deine Lieblings-Marke zu erhalten, daran kann und will dich keiner hindern  Nur erwarte dann doch nicht, dass andere Leute das auch wollen ^^


----------



## Oromis16 (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*

Und nun zur Preisfrage: Warum wird mehr mit Calgon als mit Essig entkalkt? Tipp: Dazu hat keiner nen Test gelesen 

//Ich hoffe meine niedrigen Kenntnisse über Wachmaschinen haben den Vergleich nicht erschüttert, ich nahm Calgon wegen der nervtötenden Werbung
//2 Bezogen auf Consumerkäufe, OEMs sind ein anderes Bier, dessen Zusammensetzung wir nicht ermitteln können.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Die preiswerteste GTX 980 kostet aktuell 475 Euro. Die preiswerteste R9 390X (und da nicht mal eine schlechte, nämlich die Gigabyte Windforce) kostet aktuell 406 Euro. Schöne "50 Euro" sind das



Ich habe dir nen Quelle genannt. Von dir kam bisher gar keine. Und nach meiner Quelle sind es 50. 



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Der Preissprung von 406 Euro auf 475 Euro sind 17%. Und das für 10% mehr FPS. Jetzt kannst du dir hoffentlich selbst ausrechnen, wer da jetzt das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis hat  Und da ist der doppelte VRAM noch gar nicht mit eingeflossen.



Der doppelte Vram bei der langsameren Karte. Wow großes Kino.

Außerdem 390x P/L 68 % gegen 980 P/L 67,2. Mensch Wahnsinn. 

0,8% besseres P/L für eine 10% langsamere Karte. Die Rechnung lohnt sich. 



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Du hast die 290X vorhin in einer Situation genannt, in der AMD inzwischen eine Karte mit deutlich besserem P/L-Verhältnis hat, um AMD künstlich schlecht aussehen zu lassen. Deshalb habe ich dort korrigiert, und darauf hingewiesen, dass es da inzwische etwas besseres gibt. Ich habe die R9 280 jetzt genannt, weil sie ein besseres P/L-Verhältnis als die GTX 960 hat (und noch keine AMD-Karte erschienen ist, die das noch besser macht). Verstehst du das?



Ich habe dir eine Quelle genannt und habe mich an der Platzierung orientiert. Du bist bisher jede Quelle schuldig geblieben und baust dir das zusammen wie es dir gefällt. 

Soviel zum künstlich schlecht aussehen lassen.



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, du verstehst die Zusammenhänge in Wirklichkeit recht gut, und bist hier nur unterwegs, um AMD absichtlich schlechter zu reden, als sie sind. Dafür biegst du dir alles so zurecht, wie du es brauchst. Es bringt nichts, hier weiter mit dir darüber zu diskutieren.



Da muss man nichts schlecht reden. Marktanteil und Bilanzzahlen sind harte, kalte Fakten. Das hat mir zurechtbiegen nichts zu tun.



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass sich der durchschnittliche PC-Käufer überhaupt nicht mit Hardware auskennt, und nicht mal weiß, was ein Shader ist  Viele kennen doch nichtmal die Marke AMD. Die meisten Fertig-PCs enthalten Nvidia-Karten, also werden die einfach mitsamt Fertig-PC gekauft, ohne da irgendwas zu hinterfragen.



Da muss natürlich die Frage erlaubt sein, warum AMD es nicht in Fertig PCs schafft? Achja, alles Knebelverträge. NV ist ja der böse Imperator und AMD die Rebellenallianz 



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Hier im Forum kennen sich viele Leute besser aus, deshalb werden da in der Kaufberatung von den erfahrenen Usern (damit meine ich nicht mich!) fast nur noch AMD-Karten empfohlen, wie du selbst dort nachlesen kannst. Weil sie einfach in weiten Preisbereichen das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bieten. Und das ist es, was die Leute haben wollen: Mehr Leistung für gleiches Geld.



Liefer doch mal endlich eine Quelle. Ich habe dir eine aktuelle genannt. AMD hat mitnichten das bessere P/L.

Und wenn für dich P/L nur FPS/Euro ist, dann kannst du mit AMD glücklich werden. Aber es gibt auch Leute die für geringeren Verbrauch, geringere Abwärme und leiserer (weil leichter zu kühlender Chip) auch die 50 Euro draufzahlen.



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne absichtlich mehr ausgeben, um dafür deine Lieblings-Marke zu erhalten, daran kann und will dich keiner hindern  Nur erwarte dann doch nicht, dass andere Leute das auch wollen ^^



Stimmt, deshalb hat AMD ja auch 75-80% Marktanteil...

Moment


----------



## Brehministrator (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe dir nen Quelle genannt. Von dir kam bisher gar keine. Und nach meiner Quelle sind es 50.



Die Preise, auf die ich mich beziehe, sind die aktuellen Geizhals.de-Preise. Wo auch sonst soll man gucken? Geizhals ist *die *Referenz des Preisvergleiches, nicht deine ominöse Quelle ^^

gtx 980 in PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 980 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
R9 390X in PCIe mit GPU (AMD/ATI): R9 390X Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dort siehst du genau die Preise, die ich oben nannte. Die 10% Mehrleistung der GTX 980 gegenüber der R9 390X sind aus dem PCGH-Indexbench beim Test der R9 390X. Also wie gesagt: 17% mehr Geld für 10% mehr Leistung. Deutlich besseres Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bei AMD. Fertig.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Außerdem 390x P/L 68 % gegen 980 P/L 67,2. Mensch Wahnsinn. 0,8% besseres P/L für eine 10% langsamere Karte. Die Rechnung lohnt sich.



Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf? Wenn ich 17% mehr ausgeben muss, um nur 10% Mehrleistung zu erzielen, wieso ist das P/L-Verhältnis dann nur um 0,8% besser? Das wird wohl dein Geheimnis bleiben ^^ Die Zahlen liegen klar auf dem Tisch, siehe oben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wenn für dich P/L nur FPS/Euro ist, dann kannst du mit AMD glücklich  werden. Aber es gibt auch Leute die für geringeren Verbrauch, geringere  Abwärme und leiserer (weil leichter zu kühlender Chip) auch die 50 Euro  draufzahlen



War ja klar, dass das jetzt wieder kommt  Immerhin gibst du endlich zu, dass AMD mehr FPS pro Euro liefert, danke. Darauf wollte ich die ganze Zeit hinaus. Dann hätten wir die ganze Diskussion nicht führen müssen. Die Energieeffizienz ist bekanntermaßen zur Zeit bei Nvidia besser, das ist völlig unbestritten.

Die ca. 50 Watt Mehrverbrauch einer R9 390 gegenüber der GTX 970 machen selbst bei extremen Dauer-Zockern weniger als 10 Euro Differenz auf der Stromrechnung aus. Lauter ist die R9 390 dank sehr guter Kühlung auch nicht. Das sind also konstruierte und überhaupt nicht praxisrelevante Argumente.

Aber wie gesagt, es dreht sich eh nur im Kreis. Ende der Diskussion von meiner Seite. Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*

Ich würde nicht die billigste nehmen sondern zwei gleiche.
Z.B. die MSI Gaming 4G.
MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G, GeForce GTX 980, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (V317-008R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI R9 390X Gaming 8G, Radeon R9 390X, 8GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V308-040R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sind mal eben deutlich mehr als 100€ Preisunterschied.


----------



## Pro_PainKiller (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*

AMD ist wegen seinen Fans dort, wo sie heute stehen - denn AMD Käufer wollen immer das Beste. Das P/L Verhältniss muss in den Augen der AMD Fans bei AMD immer Top sein - weil AMD bisher auch immer die billigsten Karten im Angebot hatte.

AMD Fans warten nun auf den Fiji (4GB) Nachfolger der schon 2016 kommt - mit HBM2 und 8GB oder 16GB VRAM für unter 300 Euro (AMD Fan Wunschdenken - ROFL). Sie sind doch nicht bereit, für ne AMD Radeon R9 Fury X mit 4096 Stream Processors, 4GB HBM 512GB/s Memory Bandwidth, 4096bit Memory Interface, 300W GPU über 700 Euros zu bezahlen - die trotz superneuster AMD Technik zudem auch noch langsamer ist, als Nvidia GTX980Ti mit veralteter 6GB GDDR5 Technologie.

Kein AMD Fan kauft sich neue AMD Grafikkarten wenn diese über 349.90 Euro kosten - Fiji ist somit für 99.9% aller AMD Anhänger viel, viel zu teuer.

Nvidia Fans kauften sich in den 2 Jahren die GTX780Ti, dann die GTX980 @ SLi und dann...   je nach Vorlieben die TitanX (12GB VRAM) oder ne GTX980Ti OC 6GB. Die Nvidia Fans sind bereit für ein bisschen Fun & Game Spass im Freundeskreis (mit Gratis Nvidia Maxwell 1'540 GHz OC), mit gutem schnellem Treiber Support und tollen Features wie NVIDIA GameWorks APEX / FleX & PhysX SDK intergriert in allen grossen Game Engines, G-Sync und professionellen CUDA Support (z.B. Adobe / Videoschnitt, 3DsMax DCC plugins, etc.) auch ein bisschen Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und somit eine gute innovative Firma wie Nvidia zu Unterstützen, sodass auch Geld für Weiter- & Neuentwicklungen (R&D) da ist - für weitere spannende neue Nvidia GPU Projekte (GP100 Pascal GPU) auch im Jahre 2016.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Pro_PainKiller schrieb:


> mit gutem schnellem Treiber Support



Ab da musste ich schwer lachen.


----------



## Pro_PainKiller (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ab da musste ich schwer lachen.


  Ja, OK ;o) ich ja auch   => Also  mit "mehrheitlich" gutem schnellem Treiber Support - Danke!


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Die Preise, auf die ich mich beziehe, sind die aktuellen Geizhals.de-Preise. Wo auch sonst soll man gucken? Geizhals ist *die *Referenz des Preisvergleiches, nicht deine ominöse Quelle ^^



Meine "ominöse" Quelle ist die Zeitschrift jener Seite auf der wir beide gerade sind.



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Dort siehst du genau die Preise, die ich oben nannte. Die 10% Mehrleistung der GTX 980 gegenüber der R9 390X sind aus dem PCGH-Indexbench beim Test der R9 390X. Also wie gesagt: 17% mehr Geld für 10% mehr Leistung. Deutlich besseres Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bei AMD. Fertig.



Da die 390x aber auch nicht die Konkurrenz Karte zur 980 ist (das wäre nämlich die R9 Fury) mach ich doch mal das selbe Spiel.

gtx 970 in PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 970 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

R9 390X in PCIe mit GPU (AMD/ATI): R9 390X Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

31% Aufpreis für 6% mehr Leistung. NV hat das bessere P/L- Verhältnis. Fertig.



Brehministrator schrieb:


> 5Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf? Wenn ich 17% mehr ausgeben muss, um nur 10% Mehrleistung zu erzielen, wieso ist das P/L-Verhältnis dann nur um 0,8% besser? Das wird wohl dein Geheimnis bleiben ^^ Die Zahlen liegen klar auf dem Tisch, siehe oben.



Frag PCGTH wie sie ihren Index zusammensetzten. Das ist deren Geheimnis, nicht meins.



Brehministrator schrieb:


> War ja klar, dass das jetzt wieder kommt  Immerhin gibst du endlich zu, dass AMD mehr FPS pro Euro liefert, danke. Darauf wollte ich die ganze Zeit hinaus. Dann hätten wir die ganze Diskussion nicht führen müssen. Die Energieeffizienz ist bekanntermaßen zur Zeit bei Nvidia besser, das ist völlig unbestritten.



Kommt darauf an, welche Karten du vergleichst. Wie ich eben gezeigt habe, hat die 970 gegenüber der 390x das deutlich bessere P/L bei gerade mal 6% weniger Leistung.



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Die ca. 50 Watt Mehrverbrauch einer R9 390 gegenüber der GTX 970 machen selbst bei extremen Dauer-Zockern weniger als 10 Euro Differenz auf der Stromrechnung aus. Lauter ist die R9 390 dank sehr guter Kühlung auch nicht. Das sind also konstruierte und überhaupt nicht praxisrelevante Argumente.



Quelle?



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, es dreht sich eh nur im Kreis. Ende der Diskussion von meiner Seite. Schönen Abend noch



Richtig, kommt immer darauf an, welche Karten man vergleicht. Aber am Ende der Diskussion sehen die reellen Zahlen halt nicht gut aus für AMD; egal wie schön man sich das reden will.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*

Was hat das eigentlich noch mit der Übernahme von AMD durch Microsoft oder auch nicht Übernahme zu tun?
Kommt mal wieder herunter, Leute. Das führt doch zu nichts.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat das eigentlich noch mit der Übernahme von AMD durch Microsoft oder auch nicht Übernahme zu tun?
> Kommt mal wieder herunter, Leute. Das führt doch zu nichts.



Na das AMD schlicht nicht wertwoll genug ist um es zu übernehmen. Und als abgeschlagener zweiter hinter NV, wäre es einfach zuviel Geld, dass ein Investor in die Hand nehmen müsste. Da könnte Samsung auch gleich selbst in den GPU Markt einsteigen. Das wäre bestimmt günstiger


----------



## padme (15. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, welche Karten du vergleichst. Wie ich eben gezeigt habe, hat die 970 gegenüber der 390x das deutlich bessere P/L bei gerade mal 6% weniger Leistung.



Wir dürfen den Beschiß um die 970er mit Ihrem 3,5Gb nach wie vor nicht aus den Augen verlieren...


----------



## Kusanar (16. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - ...hat immer noch Yamhill im Keller liegen und könnte wahrscheinlich binnen kurzer Zeit die ursprüngliche, eigene x86-64 Variante auf den Markt bringen (auch wenn es dann ein Bisschen dauert, bis alle Software dafür neukompiliert wurde)



Yamhill aka CT aka Clackamas Technology = EM64T

Das wurde später nur 2x umbenannt. Der Rest ist dafür klar und einleuchtend 
Die einzige Sparte, wo sich Intel wirklich dahinterklemmen müsste (falls EM64T vor Gericht gekippt wird), wären Server. Dort keine 64bitter mehr anbieten zu können, wäre nicht nur finanziell sehr schmerzhaft. Ich glaube aber auch nicht, dass Intel da nicht selber noch was im Ärmel hat oder bei Bedarf "rausschütteln" könnte...


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na das AMD schlicht nicht wertwoll genug ist um es zu übernehmen.



Das ist doch nichts neues.
Genauso wenig würde irgendeinem Unternehmen eine Übernahme von Nvidia was bringen. Dafür produzieren sie einfach zuviel Nische.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist doch nichts neues.
> Genauso wenig würde irgendeinem Unternehmen eine Übernahme von Nvidia was bringen. Dafür produzieren sie einfach zuviel Nische.



Da stimme ich dir absolut zu. 

Der Unterschied zu AMD ist aber auch, dass NV schlicht keinen finanzstarken Investor braucht. Die stehen doch Top da. AMD wird auf kurz oder lang im GPU-Bereich da landen, wo sie im CPU Bereich schon sind.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*

Investoren werden sie alle brauchen.
Nvidia versucht seit Jahren mit dem Integra Chip im Smartphone Bereich zu landen und landet da eher einen Flop nach dem anderen.
Ewig können sie da kein Geld reinbuttern, ohne dass da was bei hängen bleibt.
Und AMD hat in den letzten Jahren nur Aufgüsse abgeliefert. Die sind nächstes Jahr im Zugzwang, was neues und deutlich besseres abzuliefern. Da warte ich halt ab und schau, was kommt.


----------



## MfDoom (16. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*

Es scheint für AMD im Moment wieder Bergauf zu gehen, im unteren Preisegment konnten Sie Anteile gewinnen und die Fury verkauft sich ausserhalb Europas wie geschnitten Brot, anscheinend ist sie überall ausverkauft sodass sogar gebrauchte Modelle über Neupreis verkauft werden.

Advanced Micro Devices (NASDAQ:AMD) Regained GPU Market Share From Nvidia (NASDAQ:NVDA) In Q3 2015


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist doch nichts neues.
> Genauso wenig würde irgendeinem Unternehmen eine Übernahme von Nvidia was bringen. Dafür produzieren sie einfach zuviel Nische.



Nvidia verdient in dieser Nische mehr Geld, als AMD mit ihrer kompletten Tablets-Konsolen-Entry-Middle-Enthusiast-Server-Produktpalette. Zwar haben sie in den letzten Jahren einzig im Markt für Car-Entertainment Fuß fassen können (der viel Zukunftspotential hat), rentabel sind sie aber allemal und wer das Know-How ggf. für eigene Chips in anderen Märkten verarbeiten könnte (und das wären fast alle, die ?PUs herstellen), kann noch mehr rausschlagen.
Aus genau den Gründen wäre ein Übernahme aber auch alles andere als billig.


----------



## Pro_PainKiller (16. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*

AMD's Markt-Kapitalisierung (Börsenwert) war dieses Jahr bei 1.2 Milliarden USD, bei einem Jahrestiefst-Kurs von 1.61USD nach der Q2/2015 Quartalszahlen Bekanntgabe  Ende Juli.

Wie schlecht es um AMD steht (AMD Verschuldung von über 2,2 Milliarden USD), zeigen die miserablen fundamentalen Kennzahlen & Börsenindikatoren.
David Dreman Guru Analysis of Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. (AMD) - NASDAQ.com

EARNINGS TREND: [FAIL] 

A company should show a rising trend in the reported earnings for the most recent quarters. AMD's EPS for the latest quarter is not greater than the prior quarter, (from earliest to most recent quarter) -0.23, -0.23. Hence the stock fails this test, but the investor should evaluate this company qualitatively to see if it qual ifies under this methodology's "exception rule".

RETURN ON EQUITY: [FAIL] 

The company should have a high ROE, as this helps to ensure that there are no structural flaws in the company. This methodology feels that the ROE should be greater than the top one third of ROE from among the top 1500 largest cap stocks, which is 16.57%, and would consider anything over 27% to be staggering. The ROE for AMD of -393.33% is not high enough to pass this criterion.

LOOK AT THE TOTAL DEBT/EQUITY: [FAIL] 

The company must have a low Debt/Equity ratio, which indicates a strong balance sheet. The Debt/Equity ratio should not be greater than 20%.
AMD's Total Debt/Equity of 1213.37% is not acceptable.

Nvidia hingegen, hat eine Markt Kapitalisierung von *12.4 Milliarden USD, satte 4.64 Milliarden USD free cash-flow / Bargeld-Reserven* & keinerlei dept. / Verschuldung und seit 2012 einen stetig steigenden Aktienkurs von aktuell 23 USD. Analysten bewerten Nvidia (GP100/104 neue Pascal HBM2 GPU für HPC, High-Performance-Computing und Gaming  Sektor) mit einem *Kursziel von 30 USD Ende 2015*.

NVIDIA Pascal GPU Will Be Manufactured on TSMC 16nm FF Node - Flagship Single Chip Card To Feature 16 GB HBM2 VRAM

TSMC’s 16FF+ (FinFET Plus) technology can provide above 65 percent higher speed, around 2 times the density, or 70 percent less power than its 28HPM technology. Comparing with 20SoC technology, 16FF+ provides extra 40% higher speed and 60% power saving. By leveraging the experience of 20SoC technology, TSMC 16FF+ shares the same metal backend process in order to quickly improve yield and demonstrate process maturity for time-to-market value.

According to industry sources on Sept. 15, Nvidia decided to let TSMC mass produce the Pascal GPU, which is scheduled to be released next year, using the production process of 16-nm FinFETs. Some in the industry predicted that both Samsung and TSMC would mass produce the Pascal GPU, but the U.S. firm chose only the Taiwanese firm in the end. Since the two foundries have different manufacturing process of 16-nm FinFETs, the U.S. tech company selected the world’s largest foundry for product consistency.

The reason for Samsung’s determination to win the contract for the Pascal GPU lies in the fact that Nvidia’s new GPU is highly likely to mark a milestone in the next-gen graphic market. Experts are saying that Samsung’s failure to obtain the contract is mainly attributable to its lack of experience. The fact that the Korean tech giant has become TSMC’s rival only two years after it started to produce GPUs itself is considered to have special meaning at the moment.


----------



## padme (16. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Pro_PainKiller schrieb:


> AMD's Markt-Kapitalisierung (Börsenwert) war dieses Jahr bei 1.2 Milliarden USD, bei einem Jahrestiefst-Kurs von 1.61USD nach der Q2/2015 Quartalszahlen Bekanntgabe  Ende Juli.
> 
> Wie schlecht es um AMD steht (AMD Verschuldung von über 2,2 Milliarden USD), zeigen die miserablen fundamentalen Kennzahlen & Börsenindikatoren.
> David Dreman Guru Analysis of Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. (AMD) - NASDAQ.com
> ...



Aber der Börsenwert eines Unternehmens sagt doch im Grunde nicht viel aus. Die Aktie kann in den Himmel schiessen, und ein Unternehmen ist überbewertet, der Aktienkurs kann in den Keller gehen und das Unternehmen ist unterbewertet.
Natürlich sagt eine alte Börsenweisheit, investiere nie in ein Unternehmen welches zu 40-50% verschuldet ist, und das scheint für AMD momentan zuzutreffen, aber der wahre Wert eines Unternehmens lässt sich nach wie vor nur schätzen zb. der Ruf des Unternehmens, der potenzielle Kundenstamm, das sind alles Werte die man nur schätzen kann.


----------



## Pro_PainKiller (16. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*

Ja genau, schätzen wir doch einfach mal, ich sage mal bei AMD....   Faktor 4x  aber negativ  ;o)  einfach so!     404 - SyntaxError # 920

In der heutigen Zeit, kann man sehr genau Anhand von Firmen Quartalsberichten & Kennzahlen (Bilanzen) ein Unternehmen handfest beurteilen. Fundamentalanalyse – Börsenwiki

Schätzen lässt sich nämlich ggf. auch 100%  + oder -  multipliziert mit Faktor X  (X= 1, oder 2, oder 3  usw.) in die falsche Richtung!


----------



## plusminus (16. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



padme schrieb:


> Bei all dem AMD gebashe dürfen wir das 3,5Gb Dillema der 970er nicht ganz aus den Augen verlieren...








Was mich dann auch abghalten hat ein 970 sly System zu bauen, sowie die fehlende DX12 Async-Comp. mich bis jetzt von der 980Ti abhält
Und ich auch nicht einsehe für eine Fury X 700,- eur zu bezahlen die eine Wasserkühlung hat die ich nicht will, und der es auch nicht wirklich besser macht als ein guter Luftkühler.  Und die 980 Ti dann auch noch 30,- eur billiger (Quelle PCGH Leitungsindex) und 5,5% schneller ist und dabei auch noch weniger Strom braucht!


----------



## Pro_PainKiller (29. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*

Weiter dunkle, tiefschwarze Wolken über AMD - Hilfe ist nicht in Sicht - Keiner will AMD!  

AMD führte Gespräche mit der Private-Equity Firma "Silver Lake" um 25% der AMD Anteile zu verkaufen - nun wurden diese Verhandlungen ergebnislos abgebrochen....

"The Street’s reaction to AMD’s earnings centered around further cash burn and measures to keep the company out of bankruptcy. Reuters said in June that the company was considering on either a break-up or a spin-off. However, the news agency reported an AMD spokeswoman saying that no such plans had been made at the time. With a market capitalization of $1.3 billion, AMD can become an acquisition target. It remains to be seen whether AMD will divest underperforming segments or venture into new markets to bring a turnaround in its dismal state of affairs."

Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. Talks With Silver Lake Put On Hold - Bidness Etc.com   ///   AMD: Gespräche mit Investoren auf Eis, Aktie mit Tiefststand - ComputerBase


----------



## Kusanar (30. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*

Intel /AMD: Billig, billiger, bald bankrott? - manager magazin

14 Jahre Später. Beide Hersteller sind immer noch da...

Also so schnell wird es mit AMD jetzt auch nicht den Bach runter gehen, ZEN erleben wir noch


----------



## Leob12 (30. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Intel /AMD: Billig, billiger, bald bankrott? - manager magazin
> 
> 14 Jahre Später. Beide Hersteller sind immer noch da...
> 
> Also so schnell wird es mit AMD jetzt auch nicht den Bach runter gehen, ZEN erleben wir noch



Naja, Intel geht es jetzt auch nicht so schlecht. 
AMD steht absolut miserabel da abseits von APUs.


----------



## Kusanar (30. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*

Was Desktop-CPUs angeht, ja, da hast du natürlich recht. Trotzdem glaube ich nicht dass AMD innerhalb der nächsten Monate hopps gehen wird. Dazu ist die Firma einfach zu groß und ausser nVidia und Intel gibt es in keinem der Hauptmärkte von AMD einen anderen ernstzunehmenden Gegenspieler.

Abwarten und Tee / Kaffee trinken


----------



## Pro_PainKiller (30. September 2015)

*AW: AMD: Börsenanalysten halten Übernahme durch Microsoft für unrealistisch*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Hier kann offensichtlich jeder seine eigene Ansicht haben; aber ich kann deine Ansicht dazu absolut nicht nachvollziehen. AMD sei nichts mehr wert, und hätte nichts, womit man im großen Stil Geld verdienen könnte?   Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen, dass sie eine von insgesamt nur 2 Firmen sind, die diskrete Grafikkarten bis in den Highend-Bereich fertigen? Und dass AMD da momentan einen gewissen technologischen Vorsprung vor Nvidia hat (HBM ein Jahr früher eingesetzt, die GPUs unterstützen Asynchrone Shader, etc...)? Vor diesem Hintergrund erscheint die Aussage, dass AMD nichts hätte, und niemand Interesse daran hätte, wie Satire. Ich hoffe einfach mal, so war es auch gemeint





Gamer090 schrieb:


> MS kann AMD schon aufkaufen aber momentan eher nicht weil es noch zu teuer ist, für MS wäre es ein grosser Vorteil weil sie so die Hardware für ihre Geräte (Smartphones von nokia mal ausgenommen) aus dem eigenen Haus günstig bekommen können. Aber ihre SurfaceGeräte laufen mit Intel CPUs also wird Intel keine Freude daran haben und es kann sein das Intel dann den Vertrag so bald wie möglich auflöst für MS wäre es egal, die haben dann ihre eigene Hardware. Für Intel aber wäre sowas ein grosses Minus das erst wieder eingeholt werden muss.



*RIP (rest in peace) AMD* - Microsoft (sowie VMware / Citrix / uvam.) haben sich schon längst für Nvidia entschieden - der weltweiten *No.1 in der Visual Computing Technology NVIDIA*

 => Nvidia CEO Jen-Hsun Huang speaks about GPU's for Microsoft Azure Cloud - Youtube  /// Microsoft Delivers Graphics-Intensive Applications Via Azure With NVIDIA GRID 2.0 Technology - Forbes 

Immer wieder erstaunlich, wie es AMD schafft  - mit kleinen belanglosen 'PR Stunts' ihre Anhänger zu mobilisieren, und den AMD Fans zu erzählen - was für 'anscheinend übertolle wichtige' Features (HBM1 / Asynchronous Shader) sie nun hier und jetzt zum Gamen brauchen. 2013 waren es 'AMD Features' wie HSA, hUMA, TrueAudio (Mantle) usw. - welche Games nutzen heutzutage diese theoretischen unentbehrlichen Features? Keine - denn es geht auch ohne AMD Features - DirectX 11 kann doch auch alles...  und DirectX 12 dann 2016 noch besser ;o)

Während dessen hat AMD in den realen, professionellen GPU Geschäftsbereichen seit Jahren immer nur billige copy&paste 'Flickereien' und dass, X Monate oder gar Jahre nach dem Release der Nvidia Technologien wie zum Beispiel Nvidia GRiD Server GPU's / VCA Tesla & Quadro GPU Anwendungen / HPC Cloud Computing - oder im Gaming Segment G-Sync /  Geforce Experience / Nvidia GPU PhysX & Gameworks / etc.,  billigst kopiert und viel zu späht nachzuliefern versucht - alles ohne Erfolg. Einziger AMD Erfolg - sie haben alle 'Next-Gen' (1080p & 30 FPS nicht immer möglich) Konsolen Verträge - Knebelverträge bei sich vereinen können - und subventionieren somit ihr äusserst mies laufendes GPU & CPU Geschäft - bis dann 2017 irgendwann der 'ZEN' kommt. (Zenyth?)

Somit ist es sehr fraglich, ob in 5 Jahren noch jemand nach einer neuen "Game-Konsolen Generation" schreit - oder sich die Leute entweder auf 'real' 4K PC Gaming - oder eben 'instant' Game-Streaming & Netflix Video &  Cloud Gaming (oder Steam-Box PC) einlassen.  Microsoft XBox One & Sony PS4 erweitern zur Zeit ja ihr Angebot, mit all diesen kommenden Cloud-Gaming-Features Revealed: How Xbox One Can Play 360 Games via Backward Compatibility - via Cloud Gaming (Microsoft Azure) - XBox Live  /// Nvidia Shield: Streaming-Box für Games & 4K-Filme startet am 01.10 - WinFuture.de

Jason Zander, Corporate Vice President bei Microsoft Azure, ergänzt: "Nvidia ist das führende Unternehmen im Bereich fortschrittliche Visualisierung. Daher waren Nvidia-GPUs die eindeutige Wahl für unsere neue Rechen-Familie der N-Serie. Nvidia und Microsoft verbindet eine lange Tradition bei der Einführung von Innovationen für die Industrie und wir freuen uns, mit Nvidia zusammenzuarbeiten, um diese revolutionäre Cloud-Erfahrung unseren Kunden anzubieten."

Microsoft wird seinen Kunden der Cloud-Computing-Plattform Azure professionelle Grafikapplikationen und beschleunigte Computing-Fähigkeiten anbieten. Die Hardwarebasis dafür kommt von Nvidia. Durch den Einsatz von Tesla-K80-GPU-Beschleunigern sollen Azure-Kunden eine Leistung auf Supercomputing-Niveau erhalten. Die GPUs sind Nvidias Flaggschiff-Modelle aus der 'Nvidia Tesla Accelerated Computing Platform' und sind speziell für den Einsatz in Rechenzentren und im High-Performance Computing (HPC) konzipiert.

Microsofts Cloud-Computing-Plattform Azure wird in Zukunft von Nvidia-GPUs beschleunigt - Nvidia-GPUs und Grid 2.0 beschleunigen Microsofts Azure-Dienst


----------

